

Show HN: nextfeed – a minimalistic rss reader - Nurdok
http://www.nextfeed.org/

======
bkamapantula
I subscribed and added a feed. I don't see how it reads the feed [1]. On
adding a 2nd feed, it adds the feed and throws an 'Invalid feed' prompt.

Also, it is not clear if 'Copy to Clipboard' worked. You should have a
notification saying so.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/wYMSxF0.png](http://i.imgur.com/wYMSxF0.png)

------
strict9
OPML please, I can't copy/paste/click 30 times before I decide whether or not
I'd like to use this.

The weird randomized string URL is a hard pill to swallow too.

------
lxlxlxlxl
Screenshots? That's the only thing holding me back from signing up.

~~~
Nurdok
What screenshots would you like to see? There's just a simple table for
managing feeds and a link to bookmark (it's... minimalistic :) )

